# Coyote help...



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm visiting some family out in east Ohio for the next few days and my cousin and I aretrying to take out some coyotes..here's the equipment I have:

-- (2) .243 Winchester rifles with scopes, dialed in at 100yrds
-- one " jittering rabbit" decoy
--one "squealing rabbit" call
--one "FoxPro" speaker with all the calls on it(female coyote,rabbit distress,fawn distress,coyote howl,serenade,challenge)

My question,to any seasoned coyote guys,how should we set up? Calls?
We are hunting about 80 acres, we know the coyotes are on the property from sightings.About 20 acres of this property is open field. We would love to bag a coyote, but we are both new to this,we are experienced deer hunters but need help bringing in a coyote, thanks for Any advice..


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Take a look on you tube. lots of videos


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You wanna set up on fence rows,lone trees out in field's,etc.You want to be in range of thicker areas(calling range) but you want to be able to see them coming.So set up to conceal yourself but have good vision all around you.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Down wind from were you are trying to pull them from. If they don't come in 20 minutes then move. Adult cottontail and lightning jack work for me during the day. Good luck


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Set your decoy maybe 30-50 yds away and downwind from you. Coyotes will always try to get the wind in their favor and will try to smell what animal they are hearing on your caller. If you have any snow camouflage or you can use an old white sheet over your clothes. Most people say 30-45 minutes per set-up, if no action move to next one. Coyotes move around a lot right know for food. If you hunt an area with no success, try again in 5-6 days. Totes will be mating soon, so try coyote barks or lone female on your caller. They are territorial and are competing for that female. Good luck and let's us know how you do. We need to thin them down for sure- too many of them.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't hunt the open like the videos on tv....doesn't work often. Hunt in the cover where you can shoot and you will have much more success. OH coyote hunting is nothing like the out west hunts typically shown on videos


----------



## Stoney84 (Aug 20, 2012)

Has anyone here ever seen any dark color coyotes in ohio before? I live in northern Champaign county, and have seen and tried to get shots on numerous tan/cream/brown coyotes recently without any success. Whether it be my bolt action sticking in the cold, or just lack of a shot. Anyways two days ago I was relieving myself in the great outdoors when I saw a BIG dark colored coyote coming towards me through the woods. Went inside to grab the rifle and when I returned it was nowhere to be found. Kinda brushed of the fact it was dark in color till just now, I spotted a smaller tan coyote and went out to get the shot. No prevail again but when I got back inside my lady said she saw the one I was talking about and also saw a "black" coyote nearer to the window I first spotted the tan one from. I don't know how much typical coyotes weigh but the tan ones I would estimate weighing at 35-50 pounds skinny frame... This darker one although I only saw it once, was roughly in the 65-80 lb range. Clearly a different class of animal I'm used to seeing. Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts of what this could be, coyote or even wild dog?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I've seen lots of "darker than average" yotes in Jefferson county, but none of the jet black ones my buddy has trapped in western PA. (Washington county) I love to get a black one.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and advice...much appreciated


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

Last Sunday I was hunting in Jefferson county and was walking a 4 wheeler path up a hill to the power line that cut across the top. Once at the power line, I cut down the hill a little and before I knew it a black coyote took off out of the thickets at the bottom of the hill. Never had a chance to get my gun up. I sat down just off of the power line looking towards the bottom and scanning the opposite hill. About 15 minutes later a tan coyote came across the other hill directly in front of me. I had a good rest against a dead fall and let him have it. he dropped in his tracks. I can't wait to go back and hopefully get a chance at the black one.




Stoney84 said:


> Has anyone here ever seen any dark color coyotes in ohio before? I live in northern Champaign county, and have seen and tried to get shots on numerous tan/cream/brown coyotes recently without any success. Whether it be my bolt action sticking in the cold, or just lack of a shot. Anyways two days ago I was relieving myself in the great outdoors when I saw a BIG dark colored coyote coming towards me through the woods. Went inside to grab the rifle and when I returned it was nowhere to be found. Kinda brushed of the fact it was dark in color till just now, I spotted a smaller tan coyote and went out to get the shot. No prevail again but when I got back inside my lady said she saw the one I was talking about and also saw a "black" coyote nearer to the window I first spotted the tan one from. I don't know how much typical coyotes weigh but the tan ones I would estimate weighing at 35-50 pounds skinny frame... This darker one although I only saw it once, was roughly in the 65-80 lb range. Clearly a different class of animal I'm used to seeing. Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts of what this could be, coyote or even wild dog?


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I used to hunt fields like in the videos. Then I started Huntington he timber. Then I started killing coyotes.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You having any luck 9left?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## totherim (Jan 19, 2014)

well said'


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

I am a veteran deer hunter but would pass on a buck to shoot a coyote. Never hunted on before but if anyone is willing to take on a partner someday/night for a hunt, I would be all in. I am in the Columbes area...


----------

